# Tutor



## chiro (5. Januar 2002)

So...ich stelle jetzt mal eine Frage die mind. 1 mal pro Woche gestellt wird. Und zwar kenne ich mich mit Adobe PS 6.1 kaum aus...gucke deswgeen auch immer hier nachn paar lustigen Tutorials aber ich will jetzt mal selber etwas machen und dazu suche ich jetzt ein Tutorial das den Umgang mit Adobe Photoshop 6.1 erklärt...also für Anfänger bis hin zum "Profi" das auch verständlich ist.
Thx 4 all Replys


----------



## nanda (5. Januar 2002)

ein mal pro woche ist gut, aber mehrmals am tag?

schau mal weiter unten in den "hä?"-thread.

es gibt einige seiten, die nicht nur tutorials zeigen sondern auch die basics erklären. hier ist eine davon (englisch):
http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/photoshop/

oft sind auf den tut-pages die tutorials in basic und expert unterteilt.

ansonsten gilt probieren, probieren, probieren.


----------



## Azrael666 (5. Januar 2002)

Ich hab dir keinen Link nur ein doofer Tip den man immer hört....such mal in ner Suchmaschine....irgendwas wirst du sicher finden!
Schau dir doch zuerst mal nen Tut über Photoshop 6.0 an....,ich weiss ja ned was bei Version 6.1 alles neu ist *g*

Greetz AZrarl


----------



## wo0zy (5. Januar 2002)

http://www.tutorialsuche.de

http://www.gfx4all.de


----------



## Kirgy (5. Januar 2002)

Für den Anfang könnte man ja ins Handbuch schauen, den Rest findet man im www oder bei Amazon...


----------



## Homie25 (6. Januar 2002)

Sau mal bei  Teamphotoshop 
mein favorit


----------



## Tai2K (6. Januar 2002)

Ich kann jedem Anfänger nur Adobe Photoshop 6.0 Classroom in a Book empfehlen da wird der komplette basic bereich abgedeckt
(Du meinst glaub version 6.01 oder?)


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

Jop ich mein 6.01...nur mit 15 Jahren und erster Fremdsprache Latein kann ich net viel mit englischen Tuts anfangen*gg*
Es muss doch auch irgendwo, so wie von Stefan Münzer mit der HTML Site sowas in Adobe PS 6.1 deutsch geben :>


----------



## Tai2K (6. Januar 2002)

hm auf http://www.lycos.de unter services giebts nen übersetzer der die auch webseiten ins deutsche übersetzt is zwar net genial aber man versteht in den meisten fällen was er meint


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

*ui*

Also ich hab den Übersetzer bei Lycos und auch sonst wo net gefeunden...selbst wenn es ihn gibt zweifel ich an das der Wörter wie Polygon Lasso kennt*g*


----------



## Tai2K (6. Januar 2002)

http://reversonet.lycos.de/


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

Und hier findest die Übersetzung einiger PS Filter, ja, leider nur die Filter 
http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/misc/filter.php


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

naja die Lycos Site findet er net ist ja auch egal...grr...will sone Stefan Münzner Site auf deutsch für PS


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

SelfHtml ist im Prinzip ein komplettes Buch und noch viel mehr, online. Ich denke sowas wirst Du für PS nicht finden.
Die Problematik liegt wohl auch darin, dass heute Gott und die Welt mit Infos Geld verdienen will.


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

Jop das denke ich mir auch, aber dennoch wär so etwas kewl. Denn was soll ich jetzt tun?? Die deutschen Tutorials dies gibt zeigen nur meinetwegen wie man nen "feurigen Text" hinkriegt also nur so Filter Sachen aber ich will die Basics und halt alles mögliche wissen, z.B was der Filter genau macht und beim kombinieren bringt und....


----------



## nanda (6. Januar 2002)

mensch chiro,

ich hatte schon weiter oben auf den thread hier verwiesen.

kauf dir das photoshop wow! book (gibt´s auch in deutsch) und arbeite das vom anfang bis ende durch und du kannst dich zumindest semi-pro nennen. 

das buch kostet zwar 50 €.
aber dann gehst du eben zwei mal weniger in die disse und fertig.

reale bücher sind gegenüber online-büchern und -kursen in klarem vorteil. selfhtml gibt es auch als buch. damit läßt sich viel besser arbeiten. auch die e-books haben sich nicht als revolution erwiesen. ich glaube auch nicht, daß das medium buch digital ersetzt werden kann.

für gute sachen muß man eben auch bereit sein, ein paar mark (euro) auszugeben. und bücher sind eine verdammt gute sache (erinnert dich bestimmt an deinen deutsch-lehrer ).


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

Siehst du sowas suche ich*g* bin na rmer 15 Jähriger,,,dieses Buch kann man doch einscannen und auf ner Website veröffentlichen*gg*100 Mucken fürn 15 Jährigen is sau viel :[


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

Du hast scheinbar Nanda´s Link nicht verfolgt, sonst wüßtest Du, dass man für solche Beiträge schnell eine Verwarnung, wenn nicht mehr, kassiert


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

Jo aber ich hab ja keine Site oder so gepostet ich sage nur das es kewl wär wenns sowas gäbe...ich pass schon auf


----------



## Azrael666 (6. Januar 2002)

Da kommst du über einen Buchkauf nicht hinweg!
Es gibt viele gute Bücher die Photoshop genau erklären!
Die nicht 100DM *g* oder 50Euro kosten z.B
Adobe Photoshop 6.0 von dem BHV Verlag ist ganz gut und das nur für 20DM;-)
Greetz AZrael


----------



## Yasemin (6. Januar 2002)

Das Handbuch soll auch schon eine Menge gebracht haben *gggg*

Auf jeden Fall finde ich 50 Euro für ein anständiges Photoshop Buch okay. PC Bücher sind in der Regel alle ziemlich "teuer" aber wie schon gesagt wurde, weiß man das schon zu schätzen. Ich lese sehr ungern am PC buchlange Texte und ausdrucken, naja wenn mir es das wert ist und ich die Zeit habe...


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

Adobe Photoshop 6.0 vom BHV Verlag is gut und ksotet nur 20,- DM? also ca 10 Euro??
Wo gibts des??


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

Etwas Initiative von Deiner Seite wäre jetzt angebracht, zumal hier nun schon etliche Links genannt wurden.
Ich denke bei Amazon.de wird sich das bestimmt über die Suchfunktion aufspüren lassen.


----------



## Azrael666 (6. Januar 2002)

Also hier die genauen Daten:
Adobe Photoshop 6.0 - Das Einsteigerseminar
Autor: Ralf Guttmann und Anja Tönjes
Verlag: BHV
Bestellnr-ISBN:3-8287-1127-8
Kriegst du bei bol.de oder bol.ch.........Amazon.de hat es vielleicht auch ;-)

Greetz AZrael


----------



## elgo (6. Januar 2002)

Ich finde das man sehr viel selbst rausfinden kann. Man muß sich nur intensiv damit beschäftigen und auch mal in der PS Hilfe nach lesen, nicht nur immer fertige Tutorials machen.


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

Naja oki thx...aber ich denke wenn ich diesen Buch mir holen sollte dann kaufe ich das bei karstadt oder so und wehe die haben des da net...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Januar 2002)

*Sebststudium!*

Hiho für die die Photoshop "lernen" wollen....

habe Aufgabenstellungen die einen in Phoshop ein bisserl einführen sollen ( so ca. 45 Übungen ).

Die können zum rohen Materialwert ( Kopien und Porto ) bei mir geordert werden.

Copyright bei mir...

Webcutdirektor


----------



## Tai2K (6. Januar 2002)

wie umfangreich sind die unterlagen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tai2K _
> *wie umfangreich sind die unterlagen? *



Es handelt sich um ca. 40 Übungen, die die Grundlagen von PS näherbringen sollen.

Werkzeuge, Ebenen, Filter usw.....

Pro Übung ca. 2-3 Blatt, zzgl. Bilder für die Übungen....


Übungen sind für 5.5 erstellt eignen sich aber auch für 6.x und bringen sämtliche Grundlagen näher, die man braucht um die ersten Schritte im Programm nicht alleine durchstehen zu müssen...

( die meisten , Ausnahme wenige (schätze 4-5) sind der eigenen Idee entsprungen , z.B. weil das Prob selber mal bestand und der Lösungsweg der einfachste, bzw. angewandte war)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Januar 2002)

Nachtrag:

Außerdem kann ich weitere Unterlagen besorgen, bzw. zur Verfügung stellen....

ODER schulen...

Webcutdirektor


----------



## freekazoid (8. Januar 2002)

hmm...

...photoshop "lernen" im sinne von lernen kannst du nich wirklich, von mir aus gesehen.

um einen einblick zu bekommen, ist es hlfreich mal ein paar tutorials anzuschauen, aber nicht stur das zu machen was da geschrieben wird.
ausprobieren, ausprobieren und nochmals ausprobieren.
bücher sind gut, auf jeden fall wenn du schon ein bisschen bescheid weisst. für den einstieg sind mir bücher zu trocken.
deshalb bin ich mit tutorials am anfang besser bedient gewesen. da kommen dann auch ideen her, wie man was lösen könnte mit ps.

ob dieses post wirklich hilfreich ist, kann ich nicht sagen. :>
dies ist einfach nur der standpunkt, wie ich das sehe vonwegen ps "lernen".

Greetz


----------



## Tai2K (8. Januar 2002)

das programm kannst du schon lernen nur du kannst net lernen kreativ und effektiv damit zu arbeiten


----------



## chiro (8. Januar 2002)

Jojo ich probier einfach nur herum...ich mein einige sachen sollte man wissen z.B sollte man schon die Füllopt. vond en Ebenen kennen und der Rest hab ich gemerkt muss nur ausm Kopf kommen bzw man mischt zur not sau viele Tutor von allem ein wenig :>....Thx 4 all replys


----------

